# Tyres again



## carol (May 11, 2018)

Apparently I need new tyres. I decided to go for what seems to have been recommended as one of the best, i.e. Michelin Agilis Camping. However, I'm finding it really difficult to get in my size - 205/70/15 - seems to go from 195 then 215. I don't know much about tyres so can anyone enlighten me as to why either they don't exist or are scarce? Has it anything to do with the fact that my van is a panel van conversion? Could wider tyres be fitted? 

If I can't get them, what do people think is the next best alternative?


----------



## harrow (May 11, 2018)

Might be worth an email to Michelin  :idea:

:wave:


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 11, 2018)

Just browsed the Michelin website and it appears they don’t make Agilis camping in your size.
I have the same problem with my van tyres, due for renewing shortly.
I’m just going to fit standard Agilis as the load rating is ok.


----------



## Chris356 (May 11, 2018)

I got a good deal on some mitas commercial tyres very similar tread pattern as Agilas but half the price


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

Obanboy666 said:


> Just browsed the Michelin website and it appears they don’t make Agilis camping in your size.
> I have the same problem with my van tyres, due for renewing shortly.
> I’m just going to fit standard Agilis as the load rating is ok.



Thanks for confirming that Steve - thought I was going a bit loopy! :rolleyes2:


----------



## campervanannie (May 11, 2018)

Carol ring Costco and get a price from them for the mitchelin tyres their price includes fitting and balancing and if you need 4 you only pay for 3.


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Michelin Agilis Camping tyres are great if you want to pay twice as much and enjoy a harsh ride with almost solid tyres.
> 
> Any tyre that is the right size and load rating is easily good enough, though I would advise getting ones marked M+S, especially if you have a FWD motorhome.
> 
> I see no advantage in paying more for a "camping" label on the tyres.



I know there's some debate as to whether "camping" tyres are necessary. Obviously I'd rather not fork out unnecessarily but safety and performance are my main concerns. If I can get that for less money, then that's great!


----------



## st3v3 (May 11, 2018)

I'm another for mud and snow tyres (M&S) they've been really good on my van. And, I've only ever bought budget tyres on all vehicles for years. No problems and I must have saved a fortune!


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Carol ring Costco and get a price from them for the mitchelin tyres their price includes fitting and balancing and if you need 4 you only pay for 3.



Don't you need to be a member cos I'm not ...


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2018)

Thought the "camping" tyre debate was well over,  lol.
The one advantage the Agilis camping used to have was that it was a M+S tyre. There are loads of M+S tyres now though.  Load rating is the most important thing by far, obviously as long as the tyre fits. Going up a size, (or down for that matter) doesn't usually matter much, but does need to be looked into.
Agree with post above, M+S or even better 3PMSF rated are well worth getting especially if using van in winter.


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

"or even better 3PMSF rated are well worth getting especially if using van in winter."

Oh dear, more to think about ... what's 3PMSF?


----------



## Tezza33 (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> I know there's some debate as to whether "camping" tyres are necessary. Obviously I'd rather not fork out unnecessarily but safety and performance are my main concerns. If I can get that for less money, then that's great!


I now use winter tyres all year and find them far better than my previous pirelli campingcar tyres, I bought mine from Oponeo
 and it cost me £10 to have each one fitted so worked out cheap, I would go for the M&S rated tyres then when you are on your Winter trips you are legal in Germany if you decide to go there, a lot safer in snow as well


----------



## st3v3 (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> Don't you need to be a member cos I'm not ...



You do, but members can take guests in. I'll take you in to the Avonmouth store if that's any good - I'll PM you the membership details so that you can phone and ask.


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

st3v3 said:


> You do, but members can take guests in. I'll take you in to the Avonmouth store if that's any good - I'll PM you the membership details so that you can phone and ask.



That's really kind of you Steve but it's a long way at the moment. Btw, we must have that game of Carcassone! And did you join the Wild Festivals? X


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> "or even better 3PMSF rated are well worth getting especially if using van in winter."
> 
> Oh dear, more to think about ... what's 3PMSF?



This link explains better than I can.  M+S and 3PMSF tyre markings. How to check whether a tyre is suitable for winter.  >> Oponeo.co.uk

Doesn't matter to most for a few years yet, but Germany has changed it's rules on winter tyre markings. I'll have to read up again, but in a few years time, M+S rated will not be acceptable as a winter tyre, while 3PMSF will be.


----------



## st3v3 (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> That's really kind of you Steve but it's a long way at the moment. Btw, we must have that game of Carcassone! And did you join the Wild Festivals? X



If there is one closer you should be able to use the details to phone and find a price. Then we can sort out getting you a card somehow if the price is worth it. Louise joined, I don't do faceache lol


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2018)

New German rules. Don't know if any other countries have followed. Sure they will though, all good for the economy and all that. 

New regulations for winter tyres in Germany | ACSI Eurocampings Blog


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

Btw, what does the letter next to the speed rating mean, eg, H, T, etc?


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2018)

Heres the speed rating chart. 

Tyre Speed Rating - Ratings Explained | Blackcircles.com


----------



## campervanannie (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> Don't you need to be a member cos I'm not ...



I am


----------



## vanmandan (May 11, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Michelin Agilis Camping tyres are great if you want to pay twice as much and enjoy a harsh ride with almost solid tyres.
> 
> Any tyre that is the right size and load rating is easily good enough, though I would advise getting ones marked M+S, especially if you have a FWD motorhome.
> 
> I see no advantage in paying more for a "camping" label on the tyres.




have to agree, my Rapido came with Vanco tyres,.....absolutely hate them, it's like driving with solid rubber tyres.
just had 4 Riken Cargos fitted & balanced..... £331. feels like a normal Sprinter again.


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> I am



Just phoned the Leeds branch and the offer isn't on :mad1:


----------



## alcam (May 11, 2018)

What mileage should you expect to get from tyres ? FWD , front tyres


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

Can't seem to find many marked m & s ... the Michelin Agilis (non camping) don't seem to be. Blimey, this is proving difficult but if I'm spending around £400'on tyres it's got to be the right choice! Probably the last ones I'll buy too!


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2018)

What load index tyres do you need.?
Pricey, but I'd be fairly certain this is a top quality tyre. Worth reading reviews see what miles they generally cover.

MICHELIN Agilis Alpin | Van Tyres | MICHELIN


----------



## Tezza33 (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> Can't seem to find many marked m & s ... the Michelin Agilis (non camping) don't seem to be. Blimey, this is proving difficult but if I'm spending around £400'on tyres it's got to be the right choice! Probably the last ones I'll buy too!


If you buy from Oponeo they have free delivery but you will have to find somewhere to fit them, if you buy from blackcircles you can pay online to have them fitted and you get a choice of fitting partners local to you, it will be cheaper and easier than driving around for quotes.
The link I posted had all season tyres on it


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

mark61 said:


> What load index tyres do you need.?
> Pricey, but I'd be fairly certain this is a top quality tyre. Worth reading reviews see what miles they generally cover.
> 
> MICHELIN Agilis Alpin | Van Tyres | MICHELIN



My current tyres have a load of 104/106 - cheers Mark.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 11, 2018)

Blackcircles, these prices are fitted 
205 70r15 Tyres – Click & Fit at Blackcircles.com


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> Blackcircles, these prices are fitted
> 205 70r15 Tyres – Click & Fit at Blackcircles.com



Thanks Terry. Another question though ... don't winter tyres have to be changed in summer? Is that why some have half sun/half snow symbol? I thought m and s meant mud and snow? 

Thanks everyone, I've learnt so much about tyres this afternoon! :wave:


----------



## maingate (May 11, 2018)

Be aware that the Michelin Agilis Commercial tyre is not M & S rated, only ther Camping variant is.


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> Thanks Terry. Another question though ... don't winter tyres have to be changed in summer? Is that why some have half sun/half snow symbol? I thought m and s meant mud and snow?
> 
> Thanks everyone, I've learnt so much about tyres this afternoon! :wave:



Traditionally they were changed, mainly because winter tyres wear faster. Modern winter tyres do last longer, but I don't think they'll do the same mileage as summer tyres,  and now there are all season tyres which would be a great option if available in the size you need. 

All the old tyre ideas are a bit out of whack at the moment, which means reading reviews is important. My tyres are 3PMSF, so fully winter rated and do 70,000 miles easily, and to complicate things more, they aren't technically a "Winter" tyre.  Unheard of even 5 years ago.


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 11, 2018)

mark61 said:


> Traditionally they were changed, mainly because winter tyres wear faster. Modern winter tyres do last longer, but I don't think they'll do the same mileage as summer tyres,  and now there are all season tyres which would be a great option if available in the size you need.
> 
> All the old tyre ideas are a bit out of whack at the moment, which means reading reviews is important. My tyres are 3PMSF, so fully winter rated and do 70,000 miles easily, and to complicate things more, they aren't technically a "Winter" tyre.  Unheard of even 5 years ago.



I received this reply from Michelin when asking about the suitability of using winter tyres all year round.
Could be a marketing ploy to encourage customers to buy 2 sets of tyres but I suppose they are the experts.


Good morning Steve,

Thank you for contacting Michelin customer care.

Regarding your query, the MICHELIN AgilisAlpin is a dedicated winter tyre. We do not recommend using this all year around, as the rubber compound will tend to soften in temperatures above 7 degrees celcius, which will compromise the safety, and longevity of your tyres.

Unfortunately we do not produce an all-year tyre in your size. Therefore we can only recommend that you have a dedicated summer/winter tyre for the corresponding season.

In this case, the only options available for your vehicle, with an appropriate load index, are :

Summer --> MICHELIN Agilis51 104/102T
Winter --> MICHELIN Agilis51 SnowIce 104/102T

I hope this was helpful and do not hesitate to contact us again if you have any further queries -we are happy to help!

Kind Regards,

Henrik
MICHELIN Customer Care 
Passenger Car & Light Truck Tyres
Tel: 0845 366 1590
E-mail: contact@tc.michelin.eu 
Contact us : Michelin contact address, telephone number | Michelin UK
Website : Michelin Car Tyres, winter and summer tyres, 4 season tyres
Tyres from Michelin


----------



## Tezza33 (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> Thanks Terry. Another question though ... don't winter tyres have to be changed in summer? Is that why some have half sun/half snow symbol? I thought m and s meant mud and snow?
> 
> Thanks everyone, I've learnt so much about tyres this afternoon! :wave:


No you don't have to change winter tyres in the summer, Saga Insurance recommend that if you don't have space to store an extra set of wheels and tyres then it is better to use winter tyres all year round, I have had mine on for approximately four years and I still have lots of tread left, after driving in snow with them I would never go back to summer tyres, I had four winter tyres fitted to my car yesterday

What you need to know about winter tyres - Saga



			
				Saga said:
			
		

> *Can winter tyres be used in summer?*
> 
> Continental Tyres insist that winter tyres are as quiet and comfortable as summer tyres and don’t wear any more quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## mark61 (May 11, 2018)

Obanboy666 said:


> I received this reply from Michelin when asking about the suitability of using winter tyres all year round.
> Could be a marketing ploy to encourage customers to buy 2 sets of tyres but I suppose they are the experts.
> 
> 
> ...




Well, straight from the horses mouth so to speak, so has to be taken into account. 
My van came fitted with Vanco winter tyres fitted by manufacturer, gripped very well even on hottest UK days. Never did a winter with them because have a preference for other tyres.


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 11, 2018)

Well after finding out that some members use winter tyres all year round with little or no detrimental effect I’m  seriously considering going for them in the near future.
Looking through my mileage over the last year I actually did more miles from Oct - March than over spring / summer so should reap the benefits when I’m out and about over the winter months.


----------



## oppy (May 11, 2018)

At my last service before we set off for France we were advised that there was probably 1000 miles left in the tyres before the wear bars, so I explained that the trip was likely to be twice that, so what tyres would he suggest. He said budget every time !!! He is a seasoned motorhomer, so I trust him. It was explained that all tyres have to meet stringent requirements and that most budget tyres are made by subsidiaries of the big names and to the same spec, so as a general rule it seems that we end up paying for 'Badge Engineering' rather than a better product. I realise that there are folks who are brand faithful, but to my mind I'd rather have the money in my pocket than some vast international conglomerations.


----------



## Chris356 (May 11, 2018)

Don't think you get better prices than mytyres.com


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

oppy said:


> At my last service before we set off for France we were advised that there was probably 1000 miles left in the tyres before the wear bars, so I explained that the trip was likely to be twice that, so what tyres would he suggest. He said budget every time !!! He is a seasoned motorhomer, so I trust him. It was explained that all tyres have to meet stringent requirements and that most budget tyres are made by subsidiaries of the big names and to the same spec, so as a general rule it seems that we end up paying for 'Badge Engineering' rather than a better product. I realise that there are folks who are brand faithful, but to my mind I'd rather have the money in my pocket than some vast international conglomerations.



Cheers Oppy, I'm only bothered about safety and performance - trouble is the lesser known brands don't have as many fans or testimonials. I'm in a quandary now! :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## bazzybabes (May 11, 2018)

*Michelin Agilis*

Hi Carol, I bought a new set of tyres from Asda a couple of years ago. They were delivered to and fitted by Halfords in Middleton, Oldham.

It was the best price I could get them for. 

Regards, Barry x


----------



## harrow (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> Cheers Oppy, I'm only bothered about safety and performance - trouble is the lesser known brands don't have as many fans or testimonials. I'm in a quandary now! :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


Carol,

it's whatever gives you peace of mind.

When your belting down the motorway in the pouring rain during a pitch dark night, what tyres would you like to have fitted ?

And that's how you will decide.

:wave:


----------



## oppy (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> Cheers Oppy, I'm only bothered about safety and performance - trouble is the lesser known brands don't have as many fans or testimonials. I'm in a quandary now! :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:



I'm sorry Carol, but that's the fear factor that they rely on. You will find that all vehicle tyres sold within the EU (including the UK) have to conform to the same standards, I fail to see how a tyre costing twice as much can out perform a cheaper one built to the same specification no matter what the advertising blurb may say


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

It's been suggested that I could actually get a 215 instead of a 205 if that would give me more options. What do people think? Are there implications? Apart from cost, obviously.


----------



## wildebus (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> It's been suggested that I could actually get a 215 instead of a 205 if that would give me more options. What do people think? Are there implications? Apart from cost, obviously.



You could indeed   My LT standard tyres are 195/70/15 and I replaced them with 215/70/15  (many change from 195 to 225).
Implications... 
Your engine will be revving a little less for your chosen cruising speed  (the reason why I changed as the LT Dually is very undergeared)
Your acceleration will be slightly impaired  (would you notice in a campervan?)
Your Top Speed will be a little higher (again, would you ever find out?)
Your Speedo will over-read less and possibly actually under-read.  (going from 195 to 215 my speedo is now about 3% under-reading.  I use the Sat Nav warning generally anyway as the speedo is in KMH).

Overall, I would go for 215 anyway over standard 205 for reason #1.  I fitted oversized tyres on my VW T4 for that very reason and the revs at 70MPH dropped around 300 RPM - that make cruising a LOT quieter.


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

That's so interesting! Btw, as I've just said to someone, how do I know the tyres I have on are the correct size anyway when it's not bought from new?


----------



## Tezza33 (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> It's been suggested that I could actually get a 215 instead of a 205 if that would give me more options. What do people think? Are there implications? Apart from cost, obviously.


It is only slightly wider but to give a definitive answer we would need to know the wheel width, the wheel width is the distance, in inches, from bead seat to bead seat across the barrel of the wheel, you can usually get away with going up or down a size or two but I think you are on the maximum size, it used to be stamped on the wheel somewhere (for eg 5J/6J/7J) but I don't know if it still is, if you post your base vehicle details someone will be able to find out, I think yours is a peugeot but the model type and year will be needed, 205 are the maximum size fitted on 6J rims and if that is your size then 215 is too wide



> What tyre widths fit to my wheel/rim?
> When replacing OEM tyre with a wider aftermarket tyre, width of the rim should be taken into account because each rim width corresponds to only a few tyre widths.
> For example, appropriate tyre widths for 6.0" rim are: 175 mm, 185 mm, 195 mm and 205 mm. The minimum tyre width 175 mm designates the safe tyre width, 185mm and 195 mm are ideal tyre widths and 205 mm is the maximum tyre width. The maximum tyre width is not ideal because the tyre tread is wider than the inside rim bead. Equivalency table presented below may help you to make a rational decision about tyre dimension you need for a given wheel/rim dimension.




If you look at this chart you would need 6.5J rims to fit 215 tyres



edit:
added picture of wheel size stamp on a steel wheel


----------



## wildebus (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> That's so interesting! Btw, as I've just said to someone, how do I know the tyres I have on are the correct size anyway when it's not bought from new?


It is a good question as most vehicles came with a number of options as well.  The Tyre Pressure sticker on the B Pillar or Door will be a quick and simple place to start with.  See what is listed there - and if only one size, there you go   If multiple options, is the size you have fitted listed?
Many on-line tyre places list a size when you put in the registration but to be honest, in my experience it is often wrong - but worth a quick go just to see maybe?  try https://www.blackcircles.com/order/reglookup

Where I live, I see a lot of people bucking the typical trend on their sporty motors and instead of going for low-profile "rubber band" type tyres, they are getting the higher profile ones as they are much better at absorbing pot hole jolts and reducing buckled wheels


----------



## carol (May 11, 2018)

Curiouser and curiouser! And I just thought tyres was tyres! It's all very informative.


----------



## malagaoth (May 11, 2018)

I emailed Autosleeper a while back about the possibility of fitting 225 tyres on my boxer based motorhome this is what they said.....

"It would be possible to fit the 225 tyre onto the existing 6J wheel rim without any problems. Indeed, Peugeot do this for some versions."

the reason I wanted to change was that the standard 215 tyres need very high inflation pressures for the 1900kg axle load moving up to 225 would allow a lower pressure for the same loading


----------



## Tezza33 (May 11, 2018)

carol said:


> Curiouser and curiouser! And I just thought tyres was tyres! It's all very informative.


A lot of people fit wider tyres without problems Carol, I honestly doubt you would have any problem with 215's on your van, you are not driving a sports car on the limit are you and when tyre manufactures give advice they give a blanket statement to protect themselves without any consideration of the vehicle type, I posted the tyre manufacturers advice so that you can decide for yourself, personally on a motorhome I would not worry and fit the ones readily available


----------



## 2cv (May 12, 2018)

The government tyre ratings can be useful when comparing tyres. Interestingly the "named" brands do appear to get better ratings than budget brands. Full Guide To The EU Tyre Label | Blackcircles.com


----------



## runnach (May 12, 2018)

Carol your base vehicle is a relay . It will have had as original specification Michelin I am 100% sure of that.

Alternative brands but still a decent tyre and were recommend to me by my tyre fitter who has since retired was Hangkook .(never heard of them) This week advertising on the hoarding at the Champions league and now standard fit on a lot of Fords but not as pricey as other brands.

Perhaps due to riding motorcycles and having a motor trade background the only contact between you and the road is the tyre matters not whether a £300 runaround or top of the range Bentley so not an area you should skimp on 

I spent a bot of time with Michelin product guys and they gave a demo about tyres and how the budget brands often distorted under load reducing footprint on the road and how the tread pattern is scientifically designed to disperse water prevent Aquaplaning etc..SO whilst budget brands shouldn't be dismissed I would do my homework.

Ripped tyre wall on any tyre is easy done with our roads which can make replacement an expensive exercise 

Good grip goes with longeivity, and tends to be a softer compound so don't last as long riding around on two wheels has taught me that 

Channa


----------



## mark61 (May 12, 2018)

carol said:


> It's been suggested that I could actually get a 215 instead of a 205 if that would give me more options. What do people think? Are there implications? Apart from cost, obviously.



Heres a handy site to get a visual impression of changing tyre size. I doubt you will have any problems going up to a 215, but as already mentioned you do need to know the width of your current rims i.e., 6.0J or 6.5J.  You also need to make sure a larger tyre doesn't rub anywhere, you can just do a visual check with wheels on full lock both ways. I'd be most surprised if going up to 215 would be any problem, it's too smaller change.
For what it's worth, on my vans I always fit the biggest (tallest) tyre I can with no modifications. Going up to 215 is a minimal increase, and if it gives you more options it's well worth considering.


Tire Size Comparison

Just to add, a 215/70 tyre is not only wider, it is slightly taller too.


----------



## carol (May 12, 2018)

I've found one, Pirelli Scorpion Verde all season but can't work out the load rating. Something I'd not been aware of until this exercise! I need 104/106 I think. Going up a size would give me more (expensive) options but haven't got my head round it yet. Apparently there's something on the weight plate in the van and I'll check the van handbook though that's never much help as there's usually lots of asterisks relating to different models etc! 

Thanks again everyone for being so helpful.


----------



## mark61 (May 12, 2018)

carol said:


> I've found one, Pirelli Scorpion Verde all season but can't work out the load rating. Something I'd not been aware of until this exercise! I need 104/106 I think. Going up a size would give me more (expensive) options but haven't got my head round it yet. Apparently there's something on the weight plate in the van and I'll check the van handbook though that's never much help as there's usually lots of asterisks relating to different models etc!
> 
> Thanks again everyone for being so helpful.




That tyre on 15" rim has a load rating of 96, far too low I would think. 104/106 sounds more like it, but I wouldn't want to guess, it's too important. 

SCORPION VERDE™ ALL SEASON - SUV tyres | Pirelli


----------



## Nabsim (May 12, 2018)

Well if you look at car tyres you will see that some budget priced tyresyou would have shied away from fifteen years or so ago are now considered top notch, price doesn’t always mean better or worse.

Have they changed designation naming as I know M&S tyres as mus and shale, were used for light off reading purposes as well as on road?

Winter tyres will definitely wear quicker than normal (summer?) tyres, there are three main types, normal, winter and all year but they may not do them in the sizes you want so you have to compromise. At work they change between summer and winter with two sets for each van, I don’t have space or inclination for that myself.

Manufacturers tech departments will give you the proper information not marketing hype. Which ones did you get Oppy as I am going to get mine checked out soon, not sure if I will need new this year yet


----------



## wildebus (May 12, 2018)

Load rating is something that is so often forgotten about as well, so good it is being discussed 
In the VW Transporter world, appropriate load ratings of Tyres - AND Wheels! - tends to be optional and secondary to looks for far too many people 

How to tell the minimum load rating ... look at the VIN plate under the bonnet - should be probably 4 weights (in KG) - 
GVW (Gross Vehicle Weight) - max weight of vehicle when loaded; 
GTW (Gross Train Weight) - max weight of vehicle and trailer combination
Front Axle Weight
Rear Axle Weight

Which is which in the above is not labelled typically, but the axle weights will be the 2 lowest of the four listed.  
Take the greater of those two lowest numbers as that will be the axle with the heaviest load, divide by two and that is the maximum possible LEGAL static load on the tyre.
Then use a table like this - Load Index & Speed Symbol - Info - Bob Jane T-Marts - to find the load rating that matches the weight.
Always nice to go up as a safety margin as well as driving forces and jolts will increase the load.

PS - if you see a tyre with two load ratings  (say 104/106) it is the higher number that is important unless you are running dual wheels at the rear.


----------



## mark61 (May 12, 2018)

Certainly slim pickings for an all season van tyre on 15" rims.  Loads more choice on 16"

How about these? Not checked prices but premium brand so won't be cheap.

VanContact™ 4Season


----------



## carol (May 12, 2018)

mark61 said:


> Certainly slim pickings for an all season van tyre on 15" rims.  Loads more choice on 16"
> 
> How about these? Not checked prices but premium brand so won't be cheap.
> 
> VanContact™ 4Season



None available when I put my size in. Thanks anyway.


----------



## mark61 (May 12, 2018)

carol said:


> None available when I put my size in. Thanks anyway.



Yes, sorry Carol, I meant to mention that tyre will require going up to a 215.


----------



## runnach (May 12, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Load rating is something that is so often forgotten about as well, so good it is being discussed
> In the VW Transporter world, appropriate load ratings of Tyres - AND Wheels! - tends to be optional and secondary to looks for far too many people
> 
> How to tell the minimum load rating ... look at the VIN plate under the bonnet - should be probably 4 weights (in KG) -
> ...



Good advice, it should be remembered that motorhomes are always  in probability a greater vertical load on a tyre than its commercial equivalent. We know that because we may have 300 kg load available for chattels were the commercial stable mate can carry 1.5 tonne

I ran Sprinters for a while with Continental Vancos fitted and definitely handled better the van loaded as opposed to empty.

Carol re Pirelli you cant go too far wrong as Nabsim suggests brands improve but Pirelli have been consistent for years If I pick up a car with Pirelli on end of conversation possibly might be better choices but Pirelli is not a BAD choice if that makes sense 

Channa

PS - if you see a tyre with two load ratings  (say 104/106) it is the higher number that is important unless you are running dual wheels at the rear


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 12, 2018)

What tyres?

My post 10


----------



## Nabsim (May 12, 2018)

I haven’t checked all round yet but one I did has a Pirelli Vanco2 fitted, oozing on Pirelli site the all season version for my Sprinter is the carrier. Bigger tyres than your though Carol, mine are 225/70r 15


----------



## runnach (May 12, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> I haven’t checked all round yet but one I did has a Pirelli Vanco2 fitted, oozing on Pirelli site the all season version for my Sprinter is the carrier. Bigger tyres than your though Carol, mine are 225/70r 15


 You sure my vancos were Continental 

Channa


----------



## wildebus (May 12, 2018)

Going to go for slight thread hijack .
Sounds like Carol is looking for tyres same size as mine are?   If anyone happens to come across AT (All Terrain) Tyres of that size  - 215/70R15 AND with a suitable (high - 109 or so) load rating please post them up  (I couldn't find any last time I looked)


----------



## mark61 (May 12, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Going to go for slight thread hijack .
> Sounds like Carol is looking for tyres same size as mine are?   If anyone happens to come across AT (All Terrain) Tyres of that size  - 215/70R15 AND with a suitable (high - 109 or so) load rating please post them up  (I couldn't find any last time I looked)



Graham might be able to help. Can't remember if he put AT's or muds on his.

Mowgli Adventures - Accueil | Facebook


----------



## wildebus (May 12, 2018)

mark61 said:


> Graham might be able to help. Can't remember if he put AT's or muds on his.
> 
> Mowgli Adventures - Accueil | Facebook



He has the same basic vehicle as the start point so the potential is there . Thanks


----------



## Nabsim (May 12, 2018)

channa said:


> You sure my vancos were Continental
> 
> Channa



Well spotted, I meant to type Continental but my fingers or my head thought otherwise.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 12, 2018)

channa said:


> Alternative brands but still a decent tyre and were recommend to me by my tyre fitter who has since retired was *Hangkook .(never heard of them)* This week advertising on the hoarding at the Champions league and now standard fit on a lot of Fords but not as pricey as other brands.


I have Hankook full winter tyres on my van, I think they are great tyres Andrew and I would not hesitate to replace them with the same


----------



## carol (May 13, 2018)

Interesting, Tezza, that's one of the names that's come up in my search. I'll give them another look.


----------



## molly 2 (May 13, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Michelin Agilis Camping tyres are great if you want to pay twice as much and enjoy a harsh ride with almost solid tyres.
> 
> Any tyre that is the right size and load rating is easily good enough, though I would advise getting ones marked M+S, especially if you have a FWD motorhome.
> 
> I see no advantage in paying more for a "camping" label on the tyres.


got to agree the agilis camping TP is 80 psi a


----------



## Admin (May 13, 2018)

*I don't want to get too deep into this thread as it has been covered many times.
This is my personal opinion but it is based on research and talking to the tyre manufactures.*

1) Your tyres are the only contact that your vehicle has with the road (about the same as 4 A4 pieces of paper). Like with anything in life there are products that will just do the job and there are products that will perform better. 

2) In my opinion, saving a few quid by fitting cheap tyres is not a smart idea. When I have to slam my brakes on in an emergency, I want to know that I have the best contact with the road. 
Budget vs premium tyres

[video=youtube;e2c9Ry0JfMw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2c9Ry0JfMw[/video]

3) I want to know that the tyres were developed for the characteristics and usage of my type of vehicle. The tyres I have fitted have double banding and rub panels on the tyre walls. They are made for light off-road use, mud & snow and a long service life.

Summer vs Winter tyres

[video=youtube;et5It8OB8l8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et5It8OB8l8[/video]

4) My Hymer needs 5.5 bar of pressure in the back tyres. Vanco Campers and most van tyres will not handle this pressure. This pressure is set by Hymer who have designed and tested my vehicle. The pressure is not set to make people comfortable, it is for sidewall stability and load, using lower pressures is dangerous as it compromises the stability of the vehicle.

This video demonstrates low tyre pressures 

[video=youtube;n10tXGnfZW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n10tXGnfZW4[/video]


----------



## Nabsim (May 13, 2018)

The tyre pressure part is not so clear cut, your 5.5 bar is what is needed in the tyres that were fitted new. If you changed the type of tyre it could well have a different optimum tyre pressure that is lower.

That is not underinflating so long as you use the correct pressure for the tyre and the tyre is rated for the duty.


----------

